# 1st Timer in Italy



## USASteve (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all !
I'm on to introduce myself and connect some to those already in Italy. I don't speak the language as yet but am heading to Rome on 11/28 - 12/9, then to Milan 12/10 -12/16 to get a taste of life there. I'm an American business owner and developer looking to expand into the European markets. My businesses are exporting hardwood logs and lumber overseas to manufacturers and in January I am launching a Fitness Products company and will be networking with clubs, personal trainers and rehab. facilities. In the meantime, am perhaps looking to meet a few of you here and there to get some experienced ideas and enjoy the process a bit more. I also look forward to expanding to other European countries in the future, so I plan on being on here for a bit. Thanks for reading ! I'm sure I'll make some good friends on here for sure. 1st time doing this as well so, hope I'm doing it right !


----------



## mbaker377 (Nov 7, 2012)

USASteve said:


> Hi all !
> I'm on to introduce myself and connect some to those already in Italy. I don't speak the language as yet but am heading to Rome on 11/28 - 12/9, then to Milan 12/10 -12/16 to get a taste of life there. I'm an American business owner and developer looking to expand into the European markets. My businesses are exporting hardwood logs and lumber overseas to manufacturers and in January I am launching a Fitness Products company and will be networking with clubs, personal trainers and rehab. facilities. In the meantime, am perhaps looking to meet a few of you here and there to get some experienced ideas and enjoy the process a bit more. I also look forward to expanding to other European countries in the future, so I plan on being on here for a bit. Thanks for reading ! I'm sure I'll make some good friends on here for sure. 1st time doing this as well so, hope I'm doing it right !


Hi, I live in the United States but am originally from Italy. I'm looking to relocate I speak fluent Italian ( went to school there) 
I' m in sales, have experience in customer service and Real Estate and Advertising. I have contacts in Italy. If you need anyone with my qualifications please let me know . Thanks.


----------

